# Is the gpd dx machines or plus a good nvidia tablet replacement



## tiamat999 (May 21, 2018)

Since nvidia shields are not being made the gpd seems like the next fair priced emulator machine that can play ppsspp


----------



## Taleweaver (May 21, 2018)

For clarity: you're talking about the original nvidia shield (now dubbed 'portable), right? The one with the clamshell and gamepad?

If so: i would go with the gpd xd+ (second generation of gpd xd). It's getting much praise for emulation (note: the heavier ppsspp games still run rather slow). Owning a gpd win myself, I'm inclined to believe them.

Also: this link might be interesting to you: https://www.reddit.com/r/gpdxd/comments/7ddmoj/gpd_xd_vs_nvidia_shield_portable/

Oh, and this one has comparisons (note: gpd xd is lower in performance):
https://forums.geforce.com/default/topic/946732/shield-portable-v-gpd-xd-/


----------



## tiamat999 (May 21, 2018)

So are there any options for when my shield tablet does bite the dust. My cell phone can mostly play ppsspp fine but its a phone il be dumb and probobly drain the battery


----------



## Taleweaver (May 21, 2018)

Erm...you wanna tell us why you apparently _don't_ see the gpd xd (plus) as an alternative? 

Also: I would only start looking for replacements when that dust biting actually happens. The gpd win 2, for example, is currently 650 bucks (or even 700). Depending on the situation, it may become a lot more affordable in a couple years. And there could be new devices. Or options on existing devices (like...on the switch). Who knows...?


----------



## PRAGMA (May 21, 2018)

i have the gpd xd+ its fucking amazing lads. You can now overclock it from 1.8ghz to 2.1ghz too (Its SAFE!)
2.1ghz OC + Magisk + ArcBrowser + DaRoms APK = OP af






--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

Go for the GPD XD+ not the GPD XD, GPD WIN or GPD WIN 2. GPD XD+ is the exact same size as an o3DS XL and n3DS XL. Its slightly fatter, but we talking .1 .2 cm. (Do remember, 3DS has 480p screens whereas GPD XD+ has a nice vibrant 720p panel, the panel on the XD+ is far superior to the normal XD thats rlly dark).
Its on android nougat aswell.
My ONLY downside to this thing is the fact that the dpad is a bit meh, and the buttons ABXY for me, A when I bought it would get stuck easilly. Went to reddit, and saw 100's other threads. Apparently just scrape the sides a bit with your nail or anything as theres a bit of sticky shit, thats all. Now it doesnt happen.

Check it out playing Crash Bandicoot full speed here:
https://streamable.com/5ps1w

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

Its touchscreen btw and supports games that ONLY allow touchscreen controls like slither.io, with GPD XD+ you can use the button to make it use touchscreen with the buttons, for example, i can set it so pressing A will touch the screen near top right or so.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

Btw only costed me like 210 pounds on amazon, basically the price of a o3DS XL.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

Here it is playing Slither.io (Which requires touching the screen) but with GPD XD+ you dont have to  (You need to manually setup the controls using the Function Button, but still)
https://streamable.com/ut2io


----------



## coolcono (Mar 2, 2019)

PRAGMA said:


> i have the gpd xd+ its fucking amazing lads. You can now overclock it from 1.8ghz to 2.1ghz too (Its SAFE!)
> 2.1ghz OC + Magisk + ArcBrowser + DaRoms APK = OP af
> 
> 
> ...


How is the PPSSPP emulation?


----------



## The Real Jdbye (Mar 2, 2019)

The GPD machines are really nice, though one complaint I heard is that the GPD Win 1 and 2 seem to have a lacking hardware keyboard that doesn't do a good enough job to justify having it there. Don't have to deal with that with the GPD XD series though, since they're more focused on gaming controls and omitted the hardware keyboard altogether.


coolcono said:


> How is the PPSSPP emulation?


Should be zero trouble. PSP surprisingly is rather easy to emulate.


----------



## Taleweaver (Mar 2, 2019)

coolcono said:


> How is the PPSSPP emulation?


It's decent. I played quite some games on it  and they worked without any hitch whatsoever. 

I do need to state that this isn't on all games  though. There are some slowdowns on the more demanding games (search YouTube for gpd xd+ god of war).


----------



## coolcono (Mar 2, 2019)

Taleweaver said:


> It's decent. I played quite some games on it  and they worked without any hitch whatsoever.
> 
> I do need to state that this isn't on all games  though. There are some slowdowns on the more demanding games (search YouTube for gpd xd+ god of war).


So I take it Dolphin is out of the question?

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

I was thinking about one of these or a xiaomi purely for emulation purposes, but I was thinking about the battery life in the xiaomi phones.


----------



## Taleweaver (Mar 2, 2019)

coolcono said:


> So I take it Dolphin is out of the question?
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> I was thinking about one of these or a xiaomi purely for emulation purposes, but I was thinking about the battery life in the xiaomi phones.


Dolphin... I tried getting 4 swords to work, but couldn't manage to configure it to run as smoothly as on some YouTube videos (it was somewhat playable, but not enough to be actually fun).

I don't have a gpd win 2, but that apparently runs dolphin smooth (even wii games).


----------



## Sakitoshi (Mar 3, 2019)

I have to ask.
If you want to get a new portable only to play psp, why not get a real psp instead?

3000 and go are cheap as dirt or if you don't mind the extra cash you can always get a vita instead.


----------



## landysmods (Mar 3, 2019)

Taleweaver said:


> Dolphin... I tried getting 4 swords to work, but couldn't manage to configure it to run as smoothly as on some YouTube videos (it was somewhat playable, but not enough to be actually fun).
> 
> I don't have a gpd win 2, but that apparently runs dolphin smooth (even wii games).



I was running moonlight on my Gpd xd (original one), with dolphin running from my Pc.  It ran pretty well that way.   I just find the buttons and analogue sticks feel a bit cheap (especially after owning a switch)


----------



## coolcono (Mar 3, 2019)

Sakitoshi said:


> I have to ask.
> If you want to get a new portable only to play psp, why not get a real psp instead?
> 
> 3000 and go are cheap as dirt or if you don't mind the extra cash you can always get a vita instead.


More video options. Quicker to change games start up.


----------

